

Forrester tells analysts no more personally-branded research blogs  - ilamont
http://www.sagecircle.com/index.php?option=com_wordpress&p=4482&Itemid=54

======
hga
Another example of how the unenforceability of non-competes cripples high tech
outside of California.

~~~
gte910h
HERE HERE, I hate how states do not get that by allowing them they drain us of
valuable programmers, who can just move to N. Cal and get jobs we'd otherwise
fill here.

